# 그 외 다른



## JeremySergendan

Hi. In the following example sentence...



> 나는 위스키나 브랜디, 그 외 다른 어떤 증류주도 안 마신다



...does 그 외 다른 mean,

"_Apart from_ whisky and brandy, I don't drink _any other_ spirits"

or

"I don't drink whisky, brandy, or _any other_ spirits." ??

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Woo Sup Lee

Hi,

The answer is "I don't drink whisky, brandy, or any other spirits.
그 외 다른 means "anything else". Instead of enumerating all types of drink, the speaker put 그 외 다른 and simply skipping the enumerating.

_"Apart from_ whisky and brandy, I don't drink _any other_ spirits" means
나는 위스키나 브랜디 빼고(or 제외하고) 그 외 다른 어떤 증류주도 안마신다.


----------



## CharlesLee

"I don't drink whisky, brandy, or _any _other spirits." is right.


----------

